# version bump

## Xywa

Witam serdecznie,

Mam pytanie do znawców. Gdzieś słyszałem że jak nie ma jakiegoś programu w portage albo jak jest potrzeba na nową wersję, to można głosowąć gdzieś na bugliscie, żeby developerzy widzieli że jest większa grupa zainteresowana tematem. Jak to zrobić?

----------

## Pryka

Zakładasz zwykłego buga na bugzilli i opisujesz o co chodzi.

----------

## Xywa

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Zakładasz zwykłego buga na bugzilli i opisujesz o co chodzi.

 

Chodzi mi to, że jeżeli taki bump request już istnieje, żeby pokazać że jest większa grupaz zainteresowana tematem a nie tylko osoba zkładająca post. Wiem że kiedyś zachęcano do tego żeby głosować żeby handbrake było w głownej gałęzi portage.

Nie wem czy to chodzi o ten vote w Importance?	

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=454378

----------

## Pryka

Tak o to chodzi, ewentualnie możesz się dodać do listy CC po prawej stronie, to też mniej więcej pokazuje jakie jest zainteresowanie problemem.

----------

